
Website Word Count and Keyword Density Tool for SEO - benjihughes_
https://webwordcount.net
======
benjihughes_
Plain and simple little tool that uses a modified version of the arc90labs
readability algorithm to provide keyword density information about the main
article as well as the page as a whole.

I'm looking for suggestions on other useful information that could be
parsed/displayed in the resulting tables.

Cheers!

